# Garmin Street Pilot 440 any UPDATES???



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have an old Garmin Street Pilot 440. It still works great, but is starting to miss some turns, new ramps & roads.
I was told that I could find FREE updates on-line. I searched & searched,,,, I found nothing.
*IS IT POSSIBLE TO UP-DATE THIS OLD THING? 
If so,,, Where should I look?*

THANKS TONS


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Call Garmin customer service. They have always been helpful with all that stuff when I have called... Then let me know because i have an old one similar to yours sitting in the closet for that very reason


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

http://software.garmin.com/en-US/express.html


----------

